# TT RS with custom Watermeth setup = awesome



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

this isn't my car, but is one of the cars i was talking about in my other thread where two stock TT RS's were dyno'd back to back on a MAHA dyno. 
416HP 463TQ WOW 
here is a link to GoodSpeed Performances' custom watermeth setup on a TT RS and overcoming the horrible 91octane gas we have here in Arizona. these guys do great work and have been a great supporter of the AZ Chapter of the ACNA for a few years. 

http://www.goodspeedperformance.com/Blog/index.php/2012/06/23/tt-rs-gets-some-cool


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

wow, a TT RS with power mods done and not one comment. 

but jack pads warrant 13 pages


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Any pics of the nozzle and nozzle mounting area? I'd be interested to see how much work they did to ensure uniform liquid distribution to all cylinders and how well the flow is actually regulated by the controller vs. RPM and load. Water is a tricky thing to control and inject well.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

the tank is mounted in the wrong end of the car


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

why does it have to be mounted in the rear.
plenty of people use the OEM washer bottles to hold the water/meth.

i didnt think there was a correct place to hold the liquid.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

subjective location because most tend to use the bay for other power mods that cannot be remotely mounted, therefore it makes sense to place the water/meth kit in the rear to say vital room in the bay.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

PS ill be in Arizona stationed at Luke AFB end of August. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

ProjectA3 said:


> why does it have to be mounted in the rear.
> plenty of people use the OEM washer bottles to hold the water/meth.
> 
> i didnt think there was a correct place to hold the liquid.


Weight distribution. Putting the water tank ahead of the intake manifold adds weight at about the worst possible place, up high and as far ahead of the front axle as possible.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ well this too... but i wouldnt say thats the predominate reason in this case. As we tend to add weight as we add power in the bay anyways...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Weight distribution. Putting the water tank ahead of the intake manifold adds weight at about the worst possible place, up high and as far ahead of the front axle as possible.


Though a gallon of water is just 8 pounds...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dan.S said:


> ^^ well this too... but i wouldnt say thats the predominate reason in this case. As we tend to add weight as we add power in the bay anyways...


Added weight in this case though is a detriment to handling, I don't much care about straight line acceleration


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Added weight in this case though is a detriment to handling, I don't much care about straight line acceleration


Still a pretty small change, but I get your point.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

the guy that owns this car was at my dealership this weekend along with another customer/friend with a stock TT RS

they did a lot of data logging, and a 3rd gear pull from 1600-6800 rpms, this car pulled 2.9 seconds quicker. IAT's were a LOT lower throughout the day in the 109degree heat and power stayed consistant through the day vs. the stock car.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

ProjectA3 said:


> the guy that owns this car was at my dealership this weekend along with another customer/friend with a stock TT RS
> 
> they did a lot of data logging, and a 3rd gear pull from 1600-6800 rpms, this car pulled 2.9 seconds quicker. IAT's were a LOT lower throughout the day in the 109degree heat and power stayed consistant through the day vs. the stock car.


You guys need a stage 1 tune-only car (without WI) as a control for your experiment there.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Poverty said:


> the tank is mounted in the wrong end of the car


So is the engine. :laugh:


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

How much will this kit be selling for?:laugh:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

dubbinitmk6 said:


> How much will this kit be selling for?:laugh:


"Less than what people think AND it will be available in two weeks ..."


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Dr. Bill said:


> So is the engine. :laugh:


Oi, less of that!

I'll race ya


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

dubbinitmk6 said:


> How much will this kit be selling for?:laugh:


come to Arizona and Goodspeed Performance can build one for you. I don't know if they have plans to retail it or just build per needs of the customer.


----------

